# Cordialmente



## Sicanius

Salve, 

a tutti penso capiti di scrivere dei messagi di posta elettronica più o meno formali. La mia domanda è: "Qual è la forma di saluto che utilizzate?".
Mentre per dei messaggi informali penso si possa scrivere un po' di tutto (baci, abbracci, ciao, a presto, ecc.), quale formule usate per i messaggi formali?
Io uso sempre "cordialmente", "cordiali saluti" (e raramente "distinti saluti"), ma è così noiso usare sempre la stessa espressione, soprattutto quando si crea una sorta di carteggio tra due persone!! 

E come vi sembrano le seguenti espressioni per i messagi informali? 
- tante cose, buone cose, stammi bene, statti bene... 

Infine, usereste mai "Caro" all'inizio di un messaggio formale? per es. Caro/a sign./ra, o Caro prof. X.

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## irene.acler

Ciao!

Anch'io nei messaggi formali tendo ad utilizzare sempre "cordialmente" e "cordiali saluti", ma inceramente non userei mai "tante (buone) cose", "stammi bene" e "statti bene" (questa non la uso proprio mai, in nessun contesto). 
Non mi vengono in mente altre possibilità in questo momento...
ì
All'inizio di un messaggio formale non userei mai "caro", ma piuttosto "Gentile (prof. X)".


----------



## Salegrosso

Caro Professore,
questo incipit lo uso un sacco di volte, è molto comune in un contesto scientifico (diciamo da dottorando in su).

Come chiusura cortese ma non scontata mi piace e uso molto
I miei saluti migliori.

Altre volte:
Arrivederci a presto.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Io voto per "Gentile...X Y" in apertura e per "Cordialità" oppure "Con i migliori saluti" in chiusura di messaggio.

Ciao.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Sicanius said:


> Salve,
> 
> a tutti penso capiti di scrivere dei messa*g*gi di posta elettronica più o meno formali. La mia domanda è: "Qual è la forma di saluto che utilizzate?".
> Mentre per dei messaggi informali penso si possa scrivere un po' di tutto (baci, abbracci, ciao, a presto, ecc.), quale formule usate per i messaggi formali?
> Io uso sempre "cordialmente", "cordiali saluti" (e raramente "distinti saluti"), ma è così noi*o*so usare sempre la stessa espressione, soprattutto quando si crea una sorta di carteggio tra due persone!!
> 
> E come vi sembrano le seguenti espressioni per i messa*g*gi informali?
> - tante cose, buone cose, stammi bene, statti bene...
> 
> Infine, usereste mai "Caro" all'inizio di un messaggio formale? per es. Caro/a sign./ra, o Caro prof. X.
> 
> Grazie a tutti!



Molto formali:
Egregio professore 
Chiarissimo professore
Esimio professore


"Statti bene" secondo me non è italiano corretto.


----------



## SunDraw

Ho notato, apprezzando ed adottando prontamente la soluzione, liberatoria, che in questi Duemila si è abbastanza attestato il
_Gentile Nome Cognome,_
_Gentile Cognome,_
in luogo d'ogni altro _Egr. sig./ra, Gent.mo/a,_ ecc
per ogni tipo di posta.
(Fermo restando il _Spett.le Ditta_).

Il "_Caro_" riservandolo a chiunque, amico o qualsivoglia corrispondente, cui in quel momento mi stia rivolgendo "prendendolo sotto braccio".

Mi sembra universale ormai l'apertura con
_Ciao Nome_
anche per lavoro, cioè equivalente all'imperversante (definitivo) rivolgersi dandosi del "tu", ma che ahimé a me crea non poco imbarazzo in sede di chiusura: non mi piacciono le reiterazioni.
_Ciao Pippo,_
_restiamo d'accordo._
_Ciao_  
_SunDraw_

Ecco che le formule di commiato epistolare - per inciso, io sono di quella scuola che non fa troppe differenze di scrittura tra posta cartacea ed elettronica - restano varie.
Personalmente uso i
_Cordiali saluti_
senza preoccupazioni di sorta per la loro fissità.
Tutt'al più per una certa loro freddezza, per cui, sempre in messaggi formali ma a persone con cui c'è giusto una maggiore, appunto, cordialità, colloquialità, ho adottato:
_Un cordiale saluto._
Che nella corrispondenza ancora più a braccio diventa persino:
_Un saluto__._
tutte formule che, a parte l'avermi attirato pure qualche lazzo (diciamo pari a quello che varrebbe un tanto ben volonteroso quanto disgraziato "_Salve_" d'apertura), comunque sostituirei volentieri, una volta raccolto uno spunto più interessante da questo thread....

Alla prox!
D)



EDIT Aargh! Mi sono accorto adesso che Sicanius aveva giusto rivolto la parola al mondo con "Salve"...! E adesso, che faccio? Beh sentite, io lascio quanto ho scritto, di cuore e senza riferimenti personali, almeno sarà stato il mio pensiero sincero


----------



## Salegrosso

Paulfromitaly said:


> "Statti bene" secondo me non è italiano corretto.


 
Neanche secondo me. 
Se qualcuno mi scrivesse Statti bene, lo prenderei per uno scherzo. C'è da dire che questa è un'espressione che non ho nelle orecchie, non l'ho mai sentita, né nel Nord, né nel Centro né in Campania. Probabilmente è siciliano doc.


----------



## valy822

Salegrosso said:


> Neanche secondo me.
> Se qualcuno mi scrivesse Statti bene, lo prenderei per uno scherzo. C'è da dire che questa è un'espressione che non ho nelle orecchie, non l'ho mai sentita, né nel Nord, né nel Centro né in Campania. Probabilmente è siciliano doc.


 
Beh, invece a me è venuta subito in mente l'espressione napoletana _Statt_ _bbuòn_!  Ma in italiano non credo di aver mai sentito _statti bene_.
Formule di chiusura formali che uso:
Cordialmente
Distinti saluti
Cordiali saluti



> E come vi sembrano le seguenti espressioni per i messagi informali?
> - tante cose, buone cose, stammi bene, statti bene...


 
Mmh..non tanto informali in verità..non le uso per i messaggi informali.



> Infine, usereste mai "Caro" all'inizio di un messaggio formale?


 
Solo nel caso di una "confidenza" maggiore con l'altra persona. Vedi esempio di Salegrosso nel # 3.


----------



## Salegrosso

valy822 said:


> Beh, invece a me è venuta subito in mente l'espressione napoletana _Statt_ _bbuòn_!


 
Inutile aggiungere che giustamente l'ultima parola è sempre ai nativi...


----------



## federicoft

Io scrivo: cordialità.


----------



## Sicanius

Sicanius said:


> E come vi sembrano le seguenti espressioni per i messagi informali?
> - tante cose, buone cose, stammi bene, statti bene...



Nemmeno io uso mai queste espressioni, per questo chiedevo la vostra opinione. In Italiano però sembra mancare una forma di saluto come l'inglese "take care!" (così come "best wishes") o lo spagnolo "cuidate!", il cui significato si avvicina a quello delle espressioni che ho riportato. Ma perché, pur esistendo in italiano (con l'eccezione di "statti bene", che effettivamente ho sentito a dei napoletani), nessuno le usa?

Grazie per le vostre risposte!


----------



## _forumuser_

Il problema e' che la nostra ignoranza sulla corrispondenza ha raggiunto livelli mostruosi. Una volta "come scrivere una lettera" era materia di studio attento. Ogni volta che leggo della corrispondenza di qualche decennio fa mi vengono i brividi. Cavolo, penso, e' solo una lettera e guarda cosa ti andavano a scrivere. Ma non e' un fenomeno solo italiano.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

In linea con quanto già detto da parecchi di voi, io inizio quasi sempre con "gentile" o "egregio" (con una netta preferenza per il primo, ma il secondo mi serve quando voglio mantenere una certa freddezza  ) e concludo con "cordiali saluti", "cordialmente", "saluti", "un saluto" (in ordine di uso e preferenza). Ah, dimenticavo; per mantenere quel tanto di freddezza di cui sopra, uso anche "distinti saluti".

Riguardo al post di SunDraw sul "salve", mi chiedo che cosa ha che non va. Mi sono perso qualcosa ultimamente?
Per caso, SunDraw, quando lo usi attiri l'ilarità generale?  
Devo dire la verità, io lo uso soprattutto (e molto) nel linguaggio orale, paraticamente con tutti i condòmini del mio palazzo...  
Nello scritto tendo ad usarlo di meno ma non avrei pensato che la gente potesse riderci su... Noto che sono uno dei pochi che lo usano (perlomeno nel mio "giro") ma non ci ho mai badato molto.
Delucidatemi!


----------



## Sicanius

DrLindenbrock said:


> Riguardo al post di SunDraw sul "salve", mi chiedo che cosa ha che non va. Mi sono perso qualcosa ultimamente?
> Per caso, SunDraw, quando lo usi attiri l'ilarità generale?
> Devo dire la verità, io lo uso soprattutto (e molto) nel linguaggio orale, paraticamente con tutti i condòmini del mio palazzo...
> Nello scritto tendo ad usarlo di meno ma non avrei pensato che la gente potesse riderci su... Noto che sono uno dei pochi che lo usano (perlomeno nel mio "giro") ma non ci ho mai badato molto.
> Delucidatemi!



In realtà anch'io uso spesso "salve" (come all'inizio del thread) e non ci trovo niente di male. Mi sembra un termine neutrale quando non si sa se usare un saluto formale o informale, e anche quando si ha paura di sbagliare tra buon giorno e buona sera!


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Sicanius said:


> In realtà anch'io uso spesso "salve" (come all'inizio del thread) e non ci trovo niente di male. Mi sembra un termine neutrale quando non si sa se usare un saluto formale o informale, e anche quando si ha paura di sbagliare tra buon giorno e buona sera!


 
Hehe è esattamente come la vedo io. Per esempio lo uso con persone che magari incontro spesso ma a cui devo "dare del lei". In questo caso usare sempre e solo buongiorno o buona sera alla lunga mi pare poco praticabile.


----------



## Salegrosso

E' la stessa funzione che ha il _Buondì_, perlomeno in Veneto, come riscontrato in un altro thread. 
In quel thread io facevo l'esempio del giornalaio che vedi tutti i giorni: non gli dai del tu, ma la semplice quotidianità e l'assenza di gerarchie ti invitano a qualcosa di più vicino, senza diventare già un ciao: appunto, salve, buondì.


----------



## Aura Ambar

Salve;

in italiano, un'espressione simile allo spagnolo "Cuidate", è:

"Prenditi cura di te", anche se..non molto usato.

Possiamo cominciare ad usarlo, per renderlo più "attuale"...

Io, lo uso ogni tanto.


A presto. 

bel Forum!

Aura -


----------



## italo_da_b

Ciao Sicanius,
la ''noia'' di cui scrivi è semplicemente comodità di utilizzo, può sembrare banale ma a volte anche le formule rivelano delle intenzioni. Vedi i polentoni che si salutano ''Bon, mona!''

Italo


----------



## elitaliano

Aura Ambar said:


> Salve;
> 
> in italiano, un'espressione simile allo spagnolo "Cuidate", è:
> 
> "Prenditi cura di te", anche se..non molto usato.
> 
> Possiamo cominciare ad usarlo, per renderlo più "attuale"...
> 
> Io, lo uso ogni tanto.
> 
> 
> A presto.
> 
> bel Forum!
> 
> Aura -


 
Beh, in italiano c'è la forma corrispondente a quella spagnola che hai indicato: *riguardati*, che è poco usata.
Io userei _prenditi abbi cura di te_ solamente con una persona verso la quale nutro sincero affetto, e non solo tanto per non essere formale.

Altrimenti, per essere informale:
all'amico/a ---> _Caro...._
in una e-mail di lavoro ---> _Buon giorno_ (anche se ci si da del tu) e poi chiudo con _ciao._

Nelle lettere formali -----> _Gentile sig. X _e poi chiudo con _cordiali saluti_ (rispettivamente _Egregio sig. X_ e _distinti saluti_ solo se è una controparte in una disputa)


Cordiali saluti a tutti.


----------

